# Mollies/Swords pregnant



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

Mollies: I heard that she will get squarish and get white around her vent right before birthing. That describes mine perfectly, so I put her in a breeding trap.

Swords: She is really fat, and for the past day or two she has just sat by the heater, so I stuck her in another breeder trap.


JUst let me know what else to look out for, or if I made a mistake by putting them in.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

Nope nothing wrong just wait for result. They usually give birth at night. Putting them in a breeding trap might stress them and can lead to stillborns- but still nothing to worry about. Constant water changes will encourage her to give birth.


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

Ok, glad to hear that. I can't wait for the fry, never bread either of them before.


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

I can see little eyes inside my swordtail now. Anyone know how far she is from birthing? I can't see in the black molly, but she is really square, and still has white around her vent. I am anxious for fry to come!


----------

